# 2000 Polaris Xplorer 4x4



## slippery1 (Nov 19, 2002)

I am looking to purchase my first atv. Plan to use for hunting, ice fishing and maybe plowing some snow, not heavy use by any means.

I have found a 2000 or 2001 (not positive the year) Polaris Xplorer 4x4 with low miles and in good shape for sale. It is a friends father so I know it would not be beat up at all or he would not recommend it to me. 

He is asking $2500 for the machine, I am looking for opinions from the verterans: Is that a fair price? Opinions on that machine?


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a fair price especially since you know the original owner who took care of it and it has low hours. Kelly Bue Book has a retail value of $3200 bucks. See link.......

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb....;Polaris;Xplorer 400 4x4;21378;13045;;;;&&&&&


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

I highly recommend that you make sure this machine is a 4 stroke machine and not a 2 stroke. There is alot of smoke odor with the 2 strokes, and they are noisier.
Not a problem for ice fishing.... but sneaking up on that buck....?

Otherwise the Polaris's I have are great.


----------



## slippery1 (Nov 19, 2002)

I doubt it is a four stroke beint that year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

It could be, my 1995 and 1996 425 magnums are 4 stroke, our 1994 400L and the 2000 300 xplorer are 2 stroke. 

2 strokes will work, lots of power too, just the smell and noise.

ENJOY!


----------



## slippery1 (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I sent an email to my buddy who's dad is selling the machine asking if it is a four or two stroke. I have heard the same, that the four strokes are quieter and less smokey/smelly, which would be a consideration of mine if I was shopping for new, however with my price range (or lack there of) restrictions I am just looking for a good deal on a nice machine. I don't think I can be too picky.

Thanks again for the advise. I would realy like to pick up this machine if I can find the cash.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Great machine..I just sold one to a member her and he loves it.


----------

